# SVS to take South Africa by storm. . . . ."to be continued"



## Doctor X (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi there,

I, like everyone else, was a bit reluctant to buy something over the internet without hearing it, but I did and I have never looked back. I own an SVS PB10 ISD and have been enjoying it now for the past eight months. 

I was thinking of an upgrade. I want to go for another SVS PB10 and when I emailed Eric I was notified that SVS is in the process of expanding to my neck of the woods in South Africa. That is a big move.

Big one. I had no idea how many people in South Africa were interested in the product (and who have purchased).

So I just wanted to make a thread concerning this great move and perhaps get some information from SVS themselves. 

When, how and who.  

Cheers.

--Sincerely,


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 3, 2007)

Ron, Tom ? 

--Regards,


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Vaughan, 

Your best bet would be to email Erik or Ron directly for more details. I can tell you if we are "in the process" of adding a dealer...it will still usually be 6 months minimum before you see any SVS products in that location. 

Tom V.
SVS


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 3, 2007)

Tom, I don't know if I can wait six months minimum. 

--Regards,


----------

